# american flagfish and shrimp



## CatlinPM (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 29G that I'm slowly stocking. I started with 3 otos, and 2 ghost shrimp. Just recently I got 3 flagfish from my LFS, along with 2 amano shrimp. The person I talked to at the LFS had said there shouldn't be a problem with this comination of fish and shrimp, but now after reading more about the flagfish, I'm A bit concerned about the shrimp. Has anyone had any good experiences with these fish and shrimp, or should I be really concerned? Its been about a week and there have been no signs of aggression. It appears that I have 1 male and 2 females by the way.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

As long as your invertebrates have good hiding places, killifish should stay away from your shrimp. Now thats not to say that if they don't get fed for a day, that you wont find an empty shell or two, as this is the case with really any larger fish you keep with shrimp, but if you keep them fed and happy, and your shrimp hid, you should be fine.


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

The flagfish is more likely to eat young shrimp than larger adults. Your shrimp will most likely be in more danger if the fish breed and the male sees them as a threat to his nesting territory. (Other killie species, however, would make a quick meal of the shrimp if they fit in their mouths).

Speaking of flagfish, make sure to include some vegetable matter in their diets as they eat a fair amount of algea in nature.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would worry, I feed the ones at work mysis shrimp and they house them, I think your shrimp can readily become fish food.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

I removed my flagfish because they were eating my cherries.


----------



## CatlinPM (Apr 27, 2010)

The tank is really heavily planted, so there are definitely plenty of hiding places. I guess I should be more concerned about the ghost shrimp than the amanos, and at the same time make sure I keep the flagfish well fed! Out of concern I gave them a little extra food last night to make sure they were full. Of course my husband was in the background teasing me that I sent the poor shrimp to their death... Hopefully they will be okay, there have been no signs of aggression yet. Thank you all for your replys!


----------



## M14 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a flag fish that would hunt ghost shrimp the size of him. He would first rip off their legs then eat the head


----------

